# Silent Hill :D



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, I asked about Final Fantasy, so I figure I'll let my 2nd favorite series get some glory as well :lol
What's your favorite out of the SH series and why?
I have played 1-4 all the way and a little of Origins and Homecoming....So freaking excited about the remake of 1 to come soon titled Shattered Memories. Anyway, my favorite is between 1 and 3....I love 2, but it went slightly away from the story and although greatly deepened the characters, it didn't explain a lot about the town or why it was happening. 1 was the first I played and I loved the story. The graphics were shaky, but it kinda made it creepier :afr 3 is the scarriest imo....the Haunted House scared the hell out of me and the part in the subway where you almost get run over, it had tons of psycholgical jump out of your seat moments!!!! 4 was very cool in that it was innovative. The concept of being stuck on your room and how they pulled it all together was cool :yes and Henry was hot!!!! I absolutely hated the ghost with a passion though. That was my biggest problem with it. 5 was cool as much as I got to play it which was like up until the hotel area. I loved the beginning....so crazy! The battle system made it less thrilling to me though :/ I want more psychological scares rather than battles in SH. Stupid nurses were ten times harder to kill than other games, but idk, if I'd gotten used to it, I may have enjoyed it. Barely played Origins, so I won't say much on it.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

No1 was the first I played at age 9 or something. Very scary but I liked it. Also one of my favourite game-opening cinematic.

no2 did not live up to the hype. It was okay but not as scary as the others.

no3 was kind of in the middle. Nothing too special but it was scary, and the bad guys were pretty good as usual.

no4 was in my eyes a fascinating game. The gameplay itself is painful. By the end of the game you are spending 90% of your time knocking ghosts down over and over again until they stay down so you can spike them. The story, and the whole concept of the apartment room was wicked, though. Being chained up from the _inside_, look through the hole to your neighbours, and warphole gradually growing bigger, and all the stuff that changes throughout the game.
In fact, by the end of the game I remember feeling _safer_ in the "other world" because the apartment was full of ghosts and other crazies.

I voted number one because it had the easiest story to follow, was the first I played, and was the scariest for its time. It really took the whole horror series to a new level. It laid the groundwork.

Didn't care for the movie. I wish they kept the story the same, kept Harry, and kept out pyramid head (who was only in the movie as a slasher film murderer). I also really really hated the fact that they had a community of people living in silent hill, and that silent hill was a place that was abandoned for decades.

I like the idea in the game that everyone in the town disappears, while only a few people remain for no known reason. I also like the fact that it all started when Harry arrived. This makes the main character seem very important to the whole situation. In the movie, she just kind of shows up after a few decades and stumbles onto them.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

The first one scared the crap out of me; it was awesome.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> no4 was in my eyes a fascinating game. The gameplay itself is painful. By the end of the game you are spending 90% of your time knocking ghosts down over and over again until they stay down so you can spike them. The story, and the whole concept of the apartment room was wicked, though. Being chained up from the _inside_, look through the hole to your neighbours, and warphole gradually growing bigger, and all the stuff that changes throughout the game.
> In fact, by the end of the game I remember feeling _safer_ in the "other world" because the apartment was full of ghosts and other crazies.
> 
> I voted number one because it had the easiest story to follow, was the first I played, and was the scariest for its time. It really took the whole horror series to a new level. It laid the groundwork.
> ...


:agree I can't stand the ghosts...they screwed it up imo. I love the game besides that!
That movie, let alone all video game movies really end up pissing me off....They could've used Sean Bean as the main character and as Harry. I don't understand why they have to completely change game stories almost into something unrecognizable in movies :no I also hated that they made it like Alessa was Cheryl's dark side when in the game she is birthing a demon of sorts...it made no sense :no Also, they made Dahlyia a good person. STUPIDITY!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Making the main antagonist from the video game (dahlyia) into a good person? Yeah that was pretty stupid.
The Sean Bean subplot was pretty funny because it had no effect on the story and you could have left it out completely. I think they put him in because if not the movie would contain almost all women (which apparently was alienating to male viewers or some crap).


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I have actually never played a SH game. I have SH 2 and 3 sitting in my room though, haha. Are they really that good? Will I have to play them in order or what do you recommend?


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Making the main antagonist from the video game (dahlyia) into a good person? Yeah that was pretty stupid.
> The Sean Bean subplot was pretty funny because it had no effect on the story and you could have left it out completely. I think they put him in because if not the movie would contain almost all women (which apparently was alienating to male viewers or some crap).


Yeah, they made Dahlyia good or seem like a victim when she was a total b***h in the game. They did keep some things and I have to say of all the video game to movies it was among the best in that respect, but if you've played the game it just makes you wanna cringe. They should do like they did with the Hulk movie and just completely redo it :yes
I heard they used a girl main character to gain sympathy votes, but I felt waaaaaay sorrier for Harry than I did for Rose...especially in 3  That made me so mad/sad. I'm so glad they are making another first one so Harry will be back :yes They should've also used that church leader chick for Dahlyia....Sean as Harry, no Rose, and churchy chick as Dahlyia. :yes


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

thepretender said:


> I have actually never played a SH game. I have SH 2 and 3 sitting in my room though, haha. Are they really that good? Will I have to play them in order or what do you recommend?


Probably start with number 2. Most people prefer that one and the graphics aren't as outdated as no1.
It's one those japanese horror universes that gets under your skin. Resident evil and AvP provide the "BOO!" factor, but silent hill is just plain creepy.



illlaymedown said:


> Yeah, they made Dahlyia good or seem like a victim when she was a total b***h in the game. They did keep some things and I have to say of all the video game to movies it was among the best in that respect, but if you've played the game it just makes you wanna cringe. They should do like they did with the Hulk movie and just completely redo it :yes
> I heard they used a girl main character to gain sympathy votes, but I felt waaaaaay sorrier for Harry than I did for Rose...especially in 3  That made me so mad/sad. I'm so glad they are making another first one so Harry will be back :yes They should've also used that church leader chick for Dahlyia....Sean as Harry, no Rose, and churchy chick as Dahlyia. :yes


The smartest thing they did with the movie was take the music directly from the game.
I didnt' like the main character or Cheryl, or the main baddie, but it did capture a lot of the weirdness of Silent Hill. The "Janitor" scene was pretty well done.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I could actually play SH1 on my PSP too.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

SH2. All of the others were mediocre, imo, but the second game was brilliant.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Do eeeet! The first part of the game should get you hooked .


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

thepretender said:


> I have actually never played a SH game. I have SH 2 and 3 sitting in my room though, haha. Are they really that good? Will I have to play them in order or what do you recommend?


Well, the only ones that follow in story are 1 and 3, that's partly why I like them most...so in essence, you can play 2 without playing one and you can play 4...oh, and Origins is related to 1 and 3 as well....you can play 2, 4, and 5 without playing another one. I love 1 even with "out-dated" graphics, makes it creepier to me :yes
Most people I know of prefer 2, since it's character focused more than story focused...and really sad. Plus the replay value in SH games is high due to multiple endings in some going up to 5 and quite a few are realtively short games. 3 only had 3 endings though and I think that's the least of all.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> SH2. All of the others were mediocre, imo, but the second game was brilliant.


Mediocre??????? No way :no 1 was pretty enthralling and just the whole concept of 4 in itself was far from mediocre. I liked 3's creep factor the most. 2 was very great as far as character and emotion pulling strings go, I'll admit. The letter at the end does the same thing to me as FFX's ending...almost brings me to tears  But it was a tad less scary as others and I didn't really get why James was getting called to the town. I mean with Harry it made sense, cus he had Cheryl.

The music of Silent Hill is AWESOME!!! Akira Yamaoka is great :yes I love Hometown more without the guy, Joe Romersa, singing though...and Mary Elizabeth Mcglynn is cool as well...3's definately has the best soundtrack :yes


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to start 2, probably tomorrow night.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't play scary games, I only watch people play them! :afr :yes


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Prepare for endless jumping down creature infested holes :lol
You're gonna enjoy it! It's pretty great :yes


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Traci said:


> I don't play scary games, I only watch people play them! :afr :yes


Haha....I did that with Fatal Frame, but nobody will play it all the way through for me so I just watched the ending on youtube :lol
My sister used to watch me play Silent Hill....she doesn't game, but she enjoyed watching that :yes


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I plan to play it in the dark with headphones on... we will see how long that lasts. :roll


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

thepretender said:


> I plan to play it in the dark with headphones on... we will see how long that lasts. :roll


I think you'll last until a particular character with a pyramid on his head shows up.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> I think you'll last until a particular character with a pyramid on his head shows up.


:agree :lol
He's sooooo cool!!!! Non-spoiler version: the hotel hallway=awesomeness
Such a stalker xD


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

Never played any silent hill games, but i have listened to some of the soundtracks from the games on youtube. And my favorite soundtrack was from Origins, so i guess that is my favorite out of the series.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

My memory is kind of fuzzy but i'm sure Silent Hill 2 was the one i liked the best - which is what most people seem to agree on. 

I've seen the movie, wasn't that impressed. Nice atmosphere and visuals but that's about it. I heard they were meant to be making a sequel that's a bit more true to the games, though i've not read anything about that recently.

And yeah, the music is awesome. I don't much care for the non-vocal tracks outside of the games, but put the vocal ones from all the soundtracks together and you've got more than an album's worth of good music.

Haven't played the most recent one though...


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Here we go!! Starting SH 2 now


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

SH 1 is the ****, still havent finished it tho


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

thepretender said:


> Here we go!! Starting SH 2 now




I think Yahtzee's favourite game is Silent Hill 2, and he hates everything. If you don't know who he is google Zero Punctuation.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

haha! I was walking down that hill at the very start of the game and my cell phone went off and it scared the **** out of me. *sigh*


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

:lol


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

thepretender said:


> haha! I was walking down that hill at the very start of the game and my cell phone went off and it scared the **** out of me. *sigh*


haha...I've beaten that game about 5 or 6 times and everytime I walk down that hill, I get startled by the dog sound(I think it's a dog sound)even though I know there's nothing on the hill :lol


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I got lost in that apartment building (first pyramid head sighting, eeeeek!). But then I had to go do some stuff, so I shall continue tomorrow night!
Oh, and how the heck do you kick those guys that scurry around on the floor (that was creepy as hell the first time.) when they're down? I did it a couple of times but other times I would just swing and have to wait till they got up to hit them again.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Usually you just stand right next to them and click the attack button (as with all silent hill games I think).


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Run after them constantly pressing the 'X' button....also have auto aim off or he'll just shoot them and waste ammo if you are using the gun...


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

... the movie, I loved the movie.

I never owned a PlayStation but I always saw Silent Hill at the rental place. Wanted to play it sooooo bad... sigh


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> ... the movie, I loved the movie.
> 
> I never owned a PlayStation but I always saw Silent Hill at the rental place. Wanted to play it sooooo bad... sigh


...that's cus you didn't play the game :lol

I got my first Silent Hill from a pawn shop....twas excting xD


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I remember playing Silent Hill 1 way back when, and I got motion sickness about 5 minutes into it and never touched it again.

curse you, condition in which a disagreement exists between visually perceived movement and the vestibular system's sense of movement.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

njodis said:


> I remember playing Silent Hill 1 way back when, and I got motion sickness about 5 minutes into it and never touched it again.
> 
> curse you, condition in which a disagreement exists between visually perceived movement and the vestibular system's sense of movement.


That happens to me when i play Half Life(or anygame using it's engine) 
But i don't really care. I don't like the Half Life games anyway.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I've only experienced motion sickness once, with this weird game on.. PS2? I think. I could play it fine, but after 20 minutes i'd feel odd, and if i kept playing for an hour i'd end up literally being physically sick. Never experienced anything like that from a game ever since.. was so strange.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I got here through mysterious circumstances but that doesn't matter...

What matters is that I'm reviving this thread because it's not everyday that you see someone discussing the awesomerest horror series EVER!!!

Silent Hill 2 FTW!!!1


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I really, really want to play the silent hill games (in order), but I can't find a decent copy (at a reasonable price) of the first one anywhere! :cry


----------

